# Audi Essex Meet anyone interested



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi everyone i have just registered to your forum i was just wondering if there is any audi tt members living in or around ESSEX / Kent area

If so how would you like to have a meeting once a month like people do up north ?????

I go to the german car meet in bluewater and thought it would be a good idea to sort one out down here

if there is a meet thats great and sorry for jumping the gun !!!!!

sorry for going on e-mail me back if interested

Thanks

Andy (aka) Essex Audi [/b]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Andy,

good idea. Where in Essex are you? We wouldn't know eachother from Ipswich Audi?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=93878


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=93878


Ta 

Might be interested :roll: 
[curry is always good!!!!]


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> good idea. Where in Essex are you? We wouldn't know eachother from Ipswich Audi?


I live in upminster not to far from M25 lakeside bluewater etc

Thanks for saying its a good idea if you could send the word around maybe we can get some good feedback and photos on the site once we have had a meet

As i don't no anyone on the site yet ha ha


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Essex Audi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy,
> ...


Spread the word I wll, Andy.

As for knowing people on here: you soon will


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps, see? You got your second post already :lol:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

ha ha

Do you no where i can get a TTOC metal badge as ive just seen a bloke with one and looks so cool the red and black one what goes near the quattro one at the rear

thanks mate Dani is it ????


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=93878
> ...


Sorry Dani i though you where way up north ?


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

Essex Audi said:


> I live in upminster not to far from M25 lakeside bluewater etc
> 
> Thanks for saying its a good idea if you could send the word around maybe we can get some good feedback and photos on the site once we have had a meet
> 
> As i don't no anyone on the site yet ha ha


There is a meet at bluewater already mate, a link was posted above.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=93878


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Essex Audi said:


> ha ha
> 
> Do you no where i can get a TTOC metal badge as ive just seen a bloke with one and looks so cool the red and black one what goes near the quattro one at the rear
> 
> thanks mate Dani is it ????


You get the badge from the TTOC shop, Andy  
http://ttoc.co.uk/catalog/conditions.php

Yes it's Dani, which is short for Daniela [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink:



BAMTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


Only slightly :roll: but it has never stopped me in the past to go to meets darn sarf 8) 
And as it is a Bank Holiday weekend ,,,,,,


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Essex Audi said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha
> ...


Welcome Andy 

As Dani says you can buy the TTOC classic badge in the shop  Why not join The TT Owners Club too.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php

Terri


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Essex Audi said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha
> ...


Why not, its always sunny and dosen't flood either  + the curry is good as you can order from the menu, or off menu if you want something really hot  [smiley=fireman.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Essex Audi said:
> ...


I am more and more tempted


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

renton72 said:


> Essex Audi said:
> 
> 
> > I live in upminster not to far from M25 lakeside bluewater etc
> ...


Competition eh Chris :wink: Or they just want to save the toll fare :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Would be great to see you again dani 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Dotti said:


> Would be great to see you again dani 8)


Thanks Abi :-*


----------

